# Zack Greinke



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Not only is he motivation that social anxiety disorder can be "beat", he's also a comedian and a genius.

http://thingszackgreinkesays.tumblr.com/


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

That comment about how he admits he doesn't listen to people at times, that's one of the best sports interview quotes I've seen. Greinke is such an honest guy.

I've never heard a guy say he was mad he won a trophy like the Cy Young. Greinke is such a character. I wish he was still a KC Royal.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

He's a rarity in sport, for sure. I admire his ability to stick with it and learn to live with social anxiety disorder while in the spotlight. Even if I had his arm, I'm still not sure I'd be able to mentally handle pitching in front of that many people...or talking to the media afterwards.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ohh, him. 

i read about him in the newspaper. twas interesting.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs/201...aukee-brewers-pitcher-zack-greinke-future-now

Article on espn.com about Zack, who is making his first playoff start later today. It's uncomfortable how much I relate to this guy. Hope he throws a perfect game.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I was watching the Brewers game today, and they said he has SAD, and low and behold, he has a topic on SAS. Does seem like an interesting guy. Will gobble up the links you've provided promptly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When the SA in under control, you get REAL focused. He is likely at that point.
He does not let it define him - I don't either. It's there, but once I learn to push through it and see what the thoughts are, it becomes easier to forge ahead.

It is good to see him excel!


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Greinke is definitely someone who I look up to and gives me inspiration to overcome SAD. I would not have trouble going out there and playing front of all those fans but talking to the media would be a big problem.

I had a job for three summers as a batboy for a Triple A team and found it rather easy to ignore the fans so that would not be a big deal. He did miss a whole season back in 2006 because of SA but was able to come back and is obviously doing very well.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

danberado said:


> I was watching the Brewers game today, and they said he has SAD, and low and behold, he has a topic on SAS. Does seem like an interesting guy. Will gobble up the links you've provided promptly.


He's extremely interesting and very funny. I love how honest he is about just not wanting to talk. Most people would say, if you're gonna make that much money playing a game, you should suck it up and do the whole "talk to the media" thing, or interact with team-mates and fans, but he's not having any of that. :lol 
This guy nearly gave up a multi-million dollar paying job, with the intention of getting a new job...cutting grass...all due to a social anxiety disorder.



chris11757 said:


> Greinke is definitely someone who I look up to and gives me inspiration to overcome SAD. I would not have trouble going out there and playing front of all those fans but talking to the media would be a big problem.
> 
> I had a job for three summers as a batboy for a Triple A team and found it rather easy to ignore the fans so that would not be a big deal. He did miss a whole season back in 2006 because of SA but was able to come back and is obviously doing very well.


Agreed, if I had his talents, I could probably handle being on the mound and throwing fastballs and curveballs past the best hitters on the planet...but sitting in my stall after the game with media guys and cameras in my face? Having people notice me when I'm out, pointing.."Oh my God, it's the cheat!"...no thanks...not for any amount of money.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, I read the entire archive of his interesting quotes. Officially subscribed to that quote blog's RSS feed, and suspect I'll continue to follow him closely in following seasons, despite the fact that he'd rather I not!

Probably my third favorite player now!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

On the site for his quotes, did you check out the link to the mlb.com page that showed his pre-game press conference? For anyone that wants to know what I sound/look like during social interactions, that's exactly it...I feel like this guy is my long lost twin...


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, I knew about his SA for years


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope the brewers win, so we can watch him pitch more.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If they win the World Series, it'll be interesting to see his interaction with the media, on field, when it's banana's.


----------

